# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Final Legendary Crafting Mats

## nitrogerm

Updated to most clear compilation found here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...guidetable_to/




> Mystic Forge Combinations:
> Section 1 - Mystic Forge Gifts
> Gift of Magic = Vicious Fang (250) + Armored Scale (250) + Vicious Claw (250) + Ancient Bone (250)
> Gift of Might = Vial of Powerful Blood (250) + Powerful Venom Sac (250) + Elaborate Totem (250) + Pile of Crystalline Dust (250)
> Section 2 - Crafted Gifts
> Crafted Gift 1 = Gift of metal/wood/energy
> Crafted Gift 2 = Gift of <uses 500 Dungeon tokens>1
> Section 3 - WvW and Exploration Gifts
> Gift of Battle = 500 Badges of honor
> ...

----------


## nitrogerm

Found a clearer explanation in the comments:

Step 1 - Mystic Forge Gifts
Gift of Magic = t6 fang (250) + t6 scale (250) + T6 claw (250) + T6 bone (250)
Gift of Might = T6 Blood (250) + t6 Venom (250) + T6 totem (250) + T6 dust (250)
Obsidian Shard (10) + Glob of Ectoplasm (10) + Crystal (10) + Mystic Coin (10) = 20-50 Random T6 mats or Mystic Clovers
Glob of Ectoplasm (1) + Philosopher stone (6) + Obsidian Shard (1)+ t6 dust (1) = 1-3 Random T6 mats or Mystic Clovers
.
Step 2 - Crafted Gifts
Crafted Gift 1 = Gift of metal/wood/energy
Crafted Gift 2 = Gift of <uses Dungeon tokens>
.
Step 3 - WvW and Exploration Gifts
Gift of Battle = 500 Badges of honor
Gift of Exploration = 100% Map completion
.
Step 4 - Component Creation
Bloodstone shard + Gift of Exploration + Obsidian Shard (250) + Gift of Battle = Gift of Mastery
Crafted Gift 1 + Crafted Gift 2 + Icy Runestone (100) + Superior Sigil of (see list below) = Gift of <Legendary name>
Glob of Ectoplasm(250) + Mystic Clover(77) + Gift of Magic + Gift of Might = Gift of Fortune
.
Step 5 - Your legendary
Base Exotic + Gift of Fortune + Gift of <Legendary name> + Gift of Mastery = Legendary
.
Sigil List for Gift of <Legendary> - (I will continue to update this list as It becomes known)
.
Sunrise = Superior Sigil of Strength
Twilight = Superior Sigil of Leeching

----------


## Giusti

nice post 

My personal problem is i cant find information about the base exotics where to find them or how to forge em in the Tp are several base exotics but there is 0 information about it

----------


## nitrogerm

> nice post 
> 
> My personal problem is i cant find information about the base exotics where to find them or how to forge em in the Tp are several base exotics but there is 0 information about it


You can get them several ways (that I know of):
Lucky drop from a DE boss (low %)
Mystic forge from 4 exotic level 80 weps

I've had friends spend 40g+ trying to get it via mystic forge, whereas others have gotten it in 2 attempts.

----------


## =Z=

Obtaining the Exotics
Each of the Legendaries has it's own exotic base weapon. These are always " ____ of Rage" items, because it's the default Superior Sigil. They can be obtained by throwing 4 rare/exotic weapons above level 76 (research ongoing) of the type you want to obtain into the Mystic Forge (4x Greatsword for Dusk or Dawn) and getting lucky. Or you might be able to obtain them as loot from events or enemies while being out in the world. Either way, you need to obtain the following specific items to craft your Legendary.

This is unconfirmed, but according to someone over at MMO-Champion you can use Mystic Forge Stones to substitute a exotic weapon.

Staff - The Legend of Rage - Used for: The Bifrost
Sword - Zap of Rage - Used for: Bolt
Torch - Dragons Claw of Rage - Used for: Dragons Maw
Shortbow - The Lover of Rage - Used for: The Dreamer
Shield - The Seeker of Rage - Used for: The Flameseeker Prophecies
Speargun - Rage of Rage - Used for: Frenzy
Axe - Tooth of Frostfang of Rage - Used for: Frostfang
Warhorn - Howl of Rage - Used for: Howler
Dagger - Spark of Rage - Used for: Incinerator
Hammer - The Colossus of Rage - Used for: The Juggernaut (no link yet)
Longbow - Leaf of Kudzu of Rage - Used for: Kudzu
Trident - Venom of Rage - Used for: Kraitkin
Spear - Maw of Rage - Used for: Maw of the Deep (no link yet)
Scepter - Storm of Rage - Used for: Meteorlogicus
Focus - The Bard of Rage - Used for: The Minstrel (no link yet)
Mace - The Energizer of Rage - Used for: Moot
Rifle - The Hunter of Rage - Used for: The Predator
Pistol - Chaos Gun of Rage - Used for: Quip
Greatsword - Dawn of Rage - Used for: Sunrise
Greatsword - Dusk of Rage - Used for: Twilight

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

lol the prices of the ingredients, like butter  :Big Grin: DD from 1c --> 10c

----------


## nitrogerm

Here are the models for most:





> Someone recently found this out here: So, I found out how to chat link all the legendaries. : Guildwars2
> 
> A few hours ago people figured out how to get the chat links from items they had, it was only a matter of time until someone broke the code.
> A lot of the textures and particle effects are missing, these are still unfinished
> 
> *Kudzu (Longbow)*: https://i.imgur.com/GWz6A.jpg
> *The Dreamer (Shortbow)*: https://i.imgur.com/ZH9kf.jpg
> *Frostfang (Axe)*: https://i.imgur.com/1NI3O.jpg
> *Incinerator (Dagger)*: https://i.imgur.com/WqZsf.jpg
> ...

----------


## nitrogerm

Sorry double post.

----------


## Giusti

Im a bit confused so to obtain dusk of rage for example i have to try 4x greatsword of dusk into the forge and get lucky i couldnt find greatsword of dusk anywhere in the database or ingame ?

----------


## nitrogerm

> Im a bit confused so to obtain dusk of rage for example i have to try 4x greatsword of dusk into the forge and get lucky i couldnt find greatsword of dusk anywhere in the database or ingame ?


It can drop from endgame dynamic events too.

----------

